# need tire info for schwinn 27 inch



## geosbike (Jul 2, 2018)

who has tires, prefer white walls for 27 x 1 1/4


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 2, 2018)

https://hollandbikeshop.com/en-gb/bicycle-tires-and-inner-tubes/bicycle-tires-27-inch/


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 2, 2018)

Got the taps.
Thanks!


----------

